# Anyone else got this virus ?



## gbb (29 Jan 2017)

Jeez, I'm sick of it.
Forgive the self pity .
Xmas or NY, can't quite remember which, got the inevitable cold which wasn't too bad but left a lingering deep cough which on a couple occasions seemed to go then come back. Today, deep cough and headache. Over the last few weeks it's been a mixture of headaches, coughs, sore throat, once I lay in a hot bath and a wave of goosebumps came over me, twice I've had the shakes and felt incredibly weak....just one thing after another, continually feeling jaded and fuzzy.
One half decent bike ride this year so far and one pootle...25 miles so far this year if I'm lucky...and don't even remotely feel like getting out there.
Been docs, chest was clear, had a just to make sure x ray but it's just lingering and lingering.

I gather I'm not the only one...any remedies or comments welcome


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jan 2017)

Pretty much the same, seems to go for a couple of days then comes back, sometimes feels like a head cold, then sore throat, cough, then into the sinuses & ears feeling like you're underwater, along with a little dizziness, then clear, round the loop again.


----------



## Banjo (29 Jan 2017)

Sounds like what I had/have. I had 7 days of fever didn't eat much spent all day in bed. Now back in work but not right still weak plus cough etc.Going into third week now.

Got bike out to give it a clean and oil ,that effort left me exhausted. Riding it is out of the question for now.


----------



## gaz71 (29 Jan 2017)

Ive had the same thing since Boxing Day,i"m getting proper pee"d off with it now.Ive put extra chilli sauce in most of my meals trying to sweat it out but that hasnt worked, and taken plenty of medication aswell.Still managing to get a few miles in on my bike but not enjoying it as much as id like to.Got a sore throat now so im hoping a few beers later will help soothe it.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jan 2017)

gbb said:


> Jeez, I'm sick of it.
> Forgive the self pity .
> Xmas or NY, can't quite remember which, got the inevitable cold which wasn't too bad but left a lingering deep cough which on a couple occasions seemed to go then come back. Today, deep cough and headache. Over the last few weeks it's been a mixture of headaches, coughs, sore throat, once I lay in a hot bath and a wave of goosebumps came over me, twice I've had the shakes and felt incredibly weak....just one thing after another, continually feeling jaded and fuzzy.
> One half decent bike ride this year so far and one pootle...25 miles so far this year if I'm lucky...and don't even remotely feel like getting out there.
> ...



Yes, I got sick with it as we broke up for Christmas, got better as I returned to work. Now I'm off work again an fell ill with the same symptoms three days ago.

Just need to cough it all out of the lungs, but not much is coming up.

I had luck with a humidifier last time so I'm setting it up again tonight. I think it just puts more moisture into the lungs so I've got something to bring up that takes the virulent crap out with it.


----------



## subaqua (29 Jan 2017)

Missus has CAP ( community acquired pneumonia) . Lots of antibiotics and thankfully I have O2 available. A tiny cough on Sunday led to a sit in an ambulance on Friday evening after she keeled over in Tesco. Stubborn bird refused A&E saying we knew what it was and had the tools to deal with and sorry they called you when others are more needy. 

She will be off next week . That's been decreed by me


----------



## Brandane (29 Jan 2017)

There's a lot of that type of stuff doing it's rounds in this area too. I just started a new job 2 weeks ago, and most of the staff seem to be suffering from it.
Inevitably, on Friday afternoon I developed the first symptoms just in time for the weekend. It has now developed into a full blown head cold, running out of me. Having read this thread, I am not looking forward to the next few weeks .


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jan 2017)

I can't figure out why it's affected me and not the rest of the family though. It's usually the other way around - they get sick and I avoid it. This thing, the kids have coughed a bit and hats it. Me I'm hacking my lungs up all night for days/weeks.

Maybe there's an exercise/cold air/pollution element to it.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2017)

Sounds like it's the same as the bug that's been going round here. There were lots of people sick with it over Xmas and the new year. Me and my Good Lady went down with it new years Eve and had to pull out of a coach holiday, what was unusual was my Good Lady being ill, these things normally pass her by. Fever, no apppitite and a hacking cough. My Good Lady is over it but I've still got a bit of a cough and my apppitite still hasn't come back completely.


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Jan 2017)

I've had it. 2 weeks of full blown cold and hacking cough and then on and off blocked sinuses and wheezy for another week. Just have to grit teeth and get through it. Colds usually only last 2 days with me - i work in a school and have the immune system of an ox!


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jan 2017)

Not as bad but full of green snot and tired all the time , sunday comes around and it like meh what excuse not to ride today ? went back to bed for 3 hours instead this morning .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2017)

If it's like the one I had at the end of last year, it does go away but the worst thing about it is its ability to ease off and then grab you hard again. With common colds you know when you're getting better, with this one you have to expect encores.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2017)

Just to add mine seems to come with an ache across the shoulders & lower neck, I've decided not to go into the office today, working from home, woke up at 6 & just couldn't face the commute.


----------



## keithmac (30 Jan 2017)

My 9 year old lad's been badly for a couple of weeks now, right as rain one minute and then looks like death warmed up the next..


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jan 2017)

It's a question of waiting it out. I got it a week before Christmas. Still having the odd coughing session even now


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Jan 2017)

Been hacking up flem for four days now, no sleep the last two nights, this is ruining my training.


----------



## Oldfentiger (30 Jan 2017)

Another one here. Seems like I had it, nearly got better, then it struck again.
Around 6 weeks in total.
Missus has it now.


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2017)

Yep same here, a few weeks before Christmas mine started, pretty much gone now after 6 weeks.

Just a little bit of a cough left but feel ok generally.


----------



## gbb (30 Jan 2017)

Busy day out Saturday, albeit not a physical one, yesterday (sunday) I just wasn't on it, slept at every opportunity, groggy, foggy...just bleugh.
Today, while snot central is working overtime...I do feel better, just a light headache...but better. 
Here's hoping....


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jan 2017)

I've copped it, just back from Spain where my sister and BiL were just getting over it, a nice present from them. Feel tired, usual cold and cough thing so will avoid gym and riding until it is gone.


----------



## Starchivore (31 Jan 2017)

There's been something going round the office. Felt bad Thursday afternoon until the end of the weekend- weak and achy. Now just blocked up.


----------



## jefmcg (31 Jan 2017)

I've said it before on CC but this was going around Australia last September when I was there. My brother and a close friend both ended up having chest x-rays and being diagnosed for the first time with asthma. Ventolin helped both of them, so that's worth talking to your doctor about if the symptoms are persisting.

Ironically (or something) I caught influenza at the same time, with fever and mild delirium, but was better in 24 hours. People with "only" a cold were sick for weeks.


----------



## Banjo (31 Jan 2017)

I went to doctors today for a routine medical I need for work.

I asked if I should be still feeling carp 3 weeks after the flu bug. He replied most people are taking 6 or more weeks to fully get rid of it.

On plus side he was amazed at my sats, bp pulse rate etc. All way better than average joe due in no small part to cycling I am sure.


----------



## byegad (31 Jan 2017)

On my second round of the beasties. It really affects my Asthma so am short of breath and coughing for Britain at Gold Medal Standard, possibly Platinum.

Bloody bug seems to get me every year at this time.


----------



## gbb (1 Feb 2017)

Damn it, taken today off as a lieu day for my up and coming shift this weekend.
Went to bed last night, raised heart rate and general yukkiness, woke up this morning, raised heart rate, I ache, headache and very very snotty.
Took me about 10 minutes to decide...once I'm at work I often get into it and the virus seems to take the back seat..i feel it later though. But no, blast it, I'm having the day off.


----------



## Banjo (1 Feb 2017)

I know your not completely protected but I am thinking of getting the flu jab next year.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Feb 2017)

Banjo said:


> I know your not completely protected but I am thinking of getting the flu jab next year.


Flu vaccine is a good idea, but it definitely won't stop this. It's not influenza. Or at least the people I know who got it did not have the flu, myself included.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Feb 2017)

Unfortunately some bods at work have it/have had it so I'm washing my hands a lot,covering my hands on doors and trying to keep out of their way.


----------



## kingrollo (2 Feb 2017)

Rest and keep the fluid intake high. 
Its nots fun missing cycling - but best to miss winter weeks - than spring summer weeks (unless you're a pro !)


----------



## HorTs (2 Feb 2017)

Us too, since a week before Xmas. It's got to end soon.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2017)

Thought I had got rid of it yesterday morning was feeling a lot better, I'm lucky I can stay at home to work, but it was clearly lulling me into a false sense of security as it came back last night. Wife also came down with it on Monday so it's probably just bouncing between us.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Feb 2017)

I'm fine now. It does eventually go away.


----------



## Sixmile (3 Feb 2017)

On and off for the last few weeks I've had the shakes, temperature through the roof but feeling cold. Very lethargic and spells of dizziness. It seemed to come on worst at weekends when on Saturdays I'd be sitting or standing on the terraces watching football. Last weekend I decided I'd cycle less, eat more and wrap up warmer and thankfully I haven't been anywhere near as bad.


----------



## gbb (3 Feb 2017)

I'm kinda hoping mine is beating out its final death throes...not a very apt term tbf...
Off work with it Wednesday, felt utterly drained Thursday but did manage a days work...kind of, got home, tired, weak, hot and stomach cramps. Stayed off work today, cramps, overheating, Headache...but I just managed to cook a pork chop, veg and potatoe dinner...the first decent thing I've eaten in two days. Right now I feel a bit better...shame it's my weekend working.
5 weeks maybe and the last two days have been the worst. Here's hoping....


----------



## Glenn (3 Feb 2017)

I've had cold/flu like symptoms since just before Xmas, felt great yesterday, but woke up with a headache and running nose again, just a slight headache at the moment. The Aldi Cold & Flu capsules work for me.


----------



## flake99please (4 Feb 2017)

I have experienced what could be best described as a moderate hangover, coupled with sinus congestion and generally feeling weak throughout my body. It started for me on Xmas eve and appear to be hitting me in waves of 4 days crappy, followed by 2 days of no symptoms. I'm managing my 8 mile commute each way, but journey times are roughly 10 minutes longer than they were.


----------



## Trevrev (9 Feb 2017)

I'm now a member of the Virus club. Woke up on Saturday just gone, feeling awful. Cold shivers, aches, headache. Generally felt rough. Didn't want to move from my bed. Had Monday and Tuesday off work. I haven't had a day off for at least 5 years.. Returned to work Wednesday, in the car!!! God forbid !! I'm really suffering now with lack of energy. I'm totally wiped out. Can't even think about running, gym or cycling to work yet. Just feel crap!! So tired..... :-(


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2017)

I thought I was over it, although the wife is still rough, but this morning's not good the throat is hurting, that faint nagging headache, tightness in the eyes, hopefully I can fight it off this time.


----------



## Globalti (9 Feb 2017)

I'm willing to bet that these everlasting viruses are actually just a succession of different viruses, people being less able to beat off infection when they are already weakened by the last one. They say you catch ten colds a year and fight off eight of them, but in this case something really virulent has gone around and weakened people's immune systems.


----------



## Lonestar (9 Feb 2017)

No I've ben fine thanks...I thought I was going down with something the other day as I had the first signs of a dodgy sore throat...but it cleared.Shiftwork and long shifts getting up at 3am and other times does not help...but I'm fine.Haven't touched the booze in 5 weeks now which is a record not broken since the 1980's.


----------



## byegad (10 Feb 2017)

It started on 2nd January and after two lots of different antibiotics, I'm left with my Asthma playing up. Hopefully as I ween off the accompanying steroids and slowly reduce my preventer inhaler to normal levels that will settle down.
I'm now waiting for a clear sputum result, 'to be sure' I'm clear of infection, as the Doctor said when he gave me the little bottle.

I haven't been out of the house except to see the Doctor and put some recycling in the bin yesterday (Both of which had me coughing and wheezing!) since mid January. Talk about cabin fever!


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Feb 2017)

Mountain air seems to have helped, still have an occasional tickly pathetic cough but seems to be on it's way out.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2017)

Off and on for 2 months now. Hacking cough is better but still there despite AB's and 2 x-rays. Roll on Spring.
Not a spring roll!


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2017)

My mum had this or similar. Cough cleared up finally following a consult with a respiratory specialist, a course of oral steroids and a different inhaler administered via a spacer


----------



## subaqua (10 Feb 2017)

looks like its hit me. feel like death warmed up. 

it turned into pneumonia on wifey and she is only just about up and around after 2 weeks in bed.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Feb 2017)

New member seeks permission to join! 

Coming to the end of week two of this unusual lurgy. Managed to cycle commute this week but still tired of an evening. Coughing not too bad and my ears and throat aren't as sore. On the other hand, I've lost a little weight through reduced appetite, so not all bad eh?


----------



## Venod (10 Feb 2017)

Man flu, a luxury, had a bout of Shingles for the past 3 weeks, last time I had them it was just a rash, this time a bit painful, still managing to do some lejog on the turbo though.


----------



## subaqua (10 Feb 2017)

I am valiantly fighting it off in the pub with medicinal beer and scotch. 

Well my mate says the laphroaig smells like TCP.


----------



## Venod (10 Feb 2017)

subaqua said:


> Well my mate says the laphroaig smells like TCP



He's right, its one whisky I can't drink.


----------



## subaqua (10 Feb 2017)

Too many e in that last word


----------



## gbb (11 Feb 2017)

About a week after saying I might be getting over it...I just might be. Deep cough is easing, no more headaches and a days work is fine. 
I half looked at the bike with a view to getting some rare miles in...but zero degrees, I bottled it. No point in being a hero, wait for a couple degrees at least.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Feb 2017)

Went to the out of hours GP service with this and they reminded me that I used to need a Salbutamol inhaler for this sort of thing, so I am back on that and some antibiotics. Obviously been off the bike which is annoying. February will be a write-off for cycling at this rate !

Hope everyone's feeling better soon !


----------



## jefmcg (13 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> I'm willing to bet that these everlasting viruses are actually just a succession of different viruses, people being less able to beat off infection when they are already weakened by the last one. They say you catch ten colds a year and fight off eight of them, but in this case something really virulent has gone around and weakened people's immune systems.


The one I am referring to is definitely a single infection. You have all the symptoms of a cold for a week or two, and then they recede but the cough stays for weeks and weeks. You do not get a reoccurrence of sneezing, runny nose, headaches etc, just a hacking cough that will not go away and makes doctors think "lung cancer?" and send you off for an x-ray.

For me, I felt fine doing normal daily tasks, but if I went for a 10 mile ride I'd end up by the roadside; coughing so hard that I thought I would throw up. Luckily I knew that was the symptoms of the aftermath of one of this year's viruses - and it was relieved by Ventolin - otherwise, I too would have been wondering about cancer.

(I had a friend who had a nagging cough that would not go away. He had a benign growth inside his rib cage that was impinging on his lungs and irritating them constantly.)


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Feb 2017)

My peak flow meter will tell me when I've got enough lung capacity back to ride again.


----------



## boydj (15 Feb 2017)

I've been struggling for a good couple of weeks with a bad cough. Chest infection comes and goes a bit, judging by the colour of the phlegm. Tried a few holes of golf today just to get some fresh air and sunshine - felt ok at the time, but tired now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Feb 2017)

The cough I picked up around Christmas has finally cleared up. A nagging cough a bit like that described by @jefmcg but maybe not as bad, that just wouldn't go away. Well, it's finally gone away.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Feb 2017)

So 3 weeks after my initial post on this, we're still not right, I'm still coughing & bringing gunk up, sinuses are playing up & having to take Sudafed to keep them clear, wife is still the same coughing & spluttering, we're both getting really fed up of it now.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Feb 2017)

Phaeton said:


> So 3 weeks after my initial post on this, we're still not right, I'm still coughing & bringing gunk up, sinuses are playing up & having to take Sudafed to keep them clear, wife is still the same coughing & spluttering, we're both getting really fed up of it now.


Might be worth a visit to doctor. I know a couple of people (not previously diagnosed with asthma) who found relief with ventolin, and it helped me - though I already knew I was asthmatic.


----------

